# Recent hostility towards other dogs



## emrippa (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey everyone, new to the forum and looking for advice.

I have a 3 1/2 yo female. She is a great dog and is really sweet and cuddly. She is willful but for the most part she is obedient. She never acts aggressively or dominate towards me. She is scared of groups of kids but we manage that well and she is fine one on one (with supervision obviously). I take her to cafes and she is well behaved and she has been socialised at the beach and park since I got her at 4 months of age. She gets a walk every day and i can walk her off lead because her recall is great (unless shes in the middle of a rabbit chase...)

In the last year, we moved house. When l walk her now, especially in the last 6 months, she randomly decides to be really hostile to other dogs. She growls and shows her teeth and there is a lot of jumping and she looks like she’s about to tear the dogs throat out but she has never bitten down hard or actually caused injuries. It's not all dogs, some she completely ignores and she is fine with my friends dogs (other then being a bit rough and a bit dominating ie standing over them, herding them, jumping on them). HOW do I control this behaviour?

A friend with a litter of pups surprised me the other day by saying one of the pups is mine, so I pick up little Chips in 4 days. Bella has met him and she ignores him. I'm determined to sort out Bellas behaviour before Chips develops the same bad behaviour and then I can't take them anywhere.

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Are you serious or is this a joke to get people's reactions? Are you going to fix this behavior in 4 days? This dog is your new pup's role model unless you always have them separated. I have never gotten a dog because somebody said "it was mine". How irresponsible from your friend to burden you with a pup while you are struggling with your adult dog. What kind of breeder is that?
Decline the pup and use the money you will be spending on the pup (food, vet, training etc.) to hire a good trainer to work with your own dog. You both can use the help.


----------



## emrippa (Feb 26, 2016)

I dont think im going to cure the problem in 4 days! Of course not. But I want some advice on managing it now so I can start the process before the pup comes home!


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

I would consult a trusted trainer in your area as soon as you can and have the trainer evaluate your dog. The aggression could be fear based (we have two fearful, reactive GSDs who can react with snarling/growling when they see other dogs, but when introduced in off leash/relaxed ways, really love to play with other dogs in a healthy way), or it could be something else that's going on (a hormonal imbalance, legitimate aggression, etc.). GSDs are touchy dogs, and they need a LOT of work with socialization to learn how to behave in public and with other animals. I'd consult a trainer as soon as you can.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I would also be curious as to what you expect to accomplish in 4 days?? Although the first step would be "to stop putting" other people's dogs at risk by allowing your dog to get in the face of other even "less knowledgeable dog owners." 

Every time you dog gets the chance to act like a "tool" she gets better at it. I got more but if you're not going to change "anything" about what you're currently doing .. not much point.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

I agree with Wolfy Dog and doggerel.

You describe your dog's behavior as rough and dominating And you say it's not all dogs...
How can you be sure she won't hurt the puppy?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

IME, you need a combination of shutting down the reaction and making it clear that the behavior is unacceptable and behavior modification to teach her what is acceptable. 

Give her a correction when she behaves like that. Not an 'no fifi we can't do that' but a "CUT THE CRAP RIGHT NOW!". Make the correction count. 

And reward her when she's behaving appropriately. there are many behavior modification theories out there. LAT (look at that) worked well for me.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Question for the OP - Is your dog still walked off lead? That would be something I 'd look at.


----------



## emrippa (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you to those giving constructive feedback.

Of course I dont expect miracles in 4 days, I'm not silly and I have had experience with GSDs in the past. I was hoping for constructive advice from other owners, not judgement. 

Bella is on lead around strange dogs now. Although interestingly, she only displays this bad behaviour on our regular walk, never at the beach or park and never at home when dogs come to visit, new or well known.

She gets reprimanded for this behaviour and usually her tail starts wagging again after and she's curious and sometimes wants to play (which I obviously dont allow).

And regarding the puppy, shes been in contact with himsince he was tiny and has had nil issues


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"she looks like she’s about to tear the dogs throat out but she has never bitten down hard or actually caused injuries. It's not all dogs, some she completely ignores and she is fine with my friends dogs (other then being a bit rough and a bit dominating ie standing over them, herding them, jumping on them). "

oh well then.
One day she will meet the dog that will have none of this and then you will have a very very serious fight.

This is not herding . 

Pup is going to be squashed . Not good
for the pup who might develop into an entirely
different dog given the chance .

This is constructive -- decline on the pup . 
Keep you dog at distance from other dogs .

"She is a great dog and is really sweet and cuddly. She is willful but for the most part she is obedient. She never acts aggressively or dominate towards me. She is scared of groups of kids but we manage that well and she is fine one on one (with supervision obviously)."

quite the melange of dispositions, doesn't sound totally stable or predictable to me .


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

emrippa said:


> Although interestingly, she only displays this bad behaviour on our regular walk, never at the beach or park and never at home when dogs come to visit, new or well known.


 That's actually not so strange pretty much par for the course:

http://www.bigdogsbighearts.com/Leash_Aggression_Barrier_Frustration.pdf


That's not how I dealt with it, but that's is where "it" comes from. My dogs were taught to "ignore other dogs" ... end of story. 

The thing is "most" people have very simple problems and they can solve them "if" they are willing to change some things they are doing. But if the owner won't change things, neither will the dog. I call it the "Lab Syndrome" myself.


----------



## emrippa (Feb 26, 2016)

Well I'm definitely trying to fix the problem, hence asking for advice and ways to do it


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

emrippa said:


> Well I'm definitely trying to fix the problem, hence asking for advice and ways to do it


 Aww OK then! 

I "always" did the second link here with all my dogs:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

I made allowances for the dog in front of me with "people" with other dogs, it was a "hard NO" for me. If your dog is otherwise good with dogs on the beach and stuff?? No leash means no problems by and large. But the on leash craziness needs to stop. 

How to has already been put out there but for more details and all the approaches that work that I am aware of (I don't do the "Focus" thing my self) 

Take a look here:
Teach your Dog to ignore other dogs.  - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums

And I always recommend "The Place Command" and "Sit on the Dog" every dog should know "Place."

And doing "Sit on the Dog around Dogs/Distractions is good discipline for your dog, see here:

Fearful, Anxious or Flat Crazy "The Place CommanD - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums

The thing about "Dog on the street" meet ups is you never know when they will go wrong and if they do, you don't don't know what negative effects it can have on your dog if any?? Some dogs don't care about fights, some dogs do?? And those dogs can carry "baggage" if they have a bad encounter with another dog. 

Some owners don't care (there dog is not there problem, it's your problem) and some owners do care. I "assume" if someone is willing to put there dog out there for meet and greet, it's best to stay clear. Just how I roll and I'm not alone. 

But none of the approaches work if your going to put your dog out there for on leash meet ups that's why I asked.

As always ask questions and Welcome Aboard.


----------



## emrippa (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you! Im going to read through all of these! Thank you so much. 
I know I have some hard work ahead of me but I know we can work through it. She is a very clever dog, we will get there in the end and she hopefully will be the good natured pooch she was before this started! Watch this space!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

First get her evaluated to determine if it's aggression. Since it seems to be when she is onleash, my guess is leash reactivity(which could be just frustration), but you won't know for sure until a trainer looks at her. My male was way worse then what your explaining on walks, it was quite embarassing. Once I had him evaluated and knew it wasn't aggression the training became easier to do. I worked with him about 4 months to get things right. At the 3 month mark I brought home a golden retriever puppy. I was concerned it would be an issue, but it wasn't at all. The male GSD completely took the golden under his wing, adores him. No bad behaviors were ever transferred and almost 3 yrs later they are happy well adjusted dogs.


----------



## jukesdukes (Sep 29, 2013)

I feel like it could be territorial aggression since it is only in the area you frequently walk. Are you letting her pee all along the walk? I had an adopted female GSD who was okay in the neighborhood until a month or two in and then I starting thinking that she considered the fact that she and my male peed all over the place that the entire neighborhood belonged to them. I had to teach her some leash manners and not let her bombard ahead of me on walks to get her past that point.

Maybe just let her pee in a couple of designated places if this is the case.


----------



## emrippa (Feb 26, 2016)

I did think it couod be a territorial thing but I was confused about it because I never have problems with her when friends bring dogs into the house. 

I am definitely going to get a trainer in to assess her as well. I know one who helped my friend with her dogs intense food aggression. 

In the mean time I have been reading all the stuff Chip18 put up. Theres a lot of stuff there but im actually excited to work on it all with Bella, now that I have some techniques to try that arent just yelling at her.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

emrippa said:


> Theres a lot of stuff there but im actually excited to work on it all with Bella, now that I have some techniques to try that arent just yelling at her.


 LOL, you should have added this ... 

The "yelling thing" is not a proven "protocol" that I've seen?? So .. let's call that "Plan B." 

Not really "territorial aggression" per se, you've taught your dog that other dogs are a good time to be had. But she can't meet and greet every dog on the street so she gets "frustrated" because she can't meet them.

By and large "Boxer" owners tend to do the same thing with people. We tend to have dogs that are "excited" to meet people! So when they meet people they get excited! Usually we see the "blow back" when company comes over! :crazy:

If you have friends with "Boxer's" you can test it out. Usually unchecked chaos at the arrival of company! 


So no big mystery here .. you just have to show her what you want.


----------



## emrippa (Feb 26, 2016)

She has become good friends with a a few boxers at a park near where I used to live.. it was anarchy. Crazy, active, excited anarchy!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

emrippa said:


> I did think it couod be a territorial thing but I was confused about it because I never have problems with her when friends bring dogs into the house.
> 
> I am definitely going to get a trainer in to assess her as well. I know one who helped my friend with her dogs intense food aggression.
> 
> In the mean time I have been reading all the stuff Chip18 put up. Theres a lot of stuff there but im actually excited to work on it all with Bella, now that I have some techniques to try that arent just yelling at her.


Is she on a leash when friends bring their dogs over?


----------



## emrippa (Feb 26, 2016)

No, she's off lead. She loves having visitors.

She is being great with the puppy! He absolutely adores her and she is being so patient with him.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well it sounds like you got "lucky" some dogs are just naturally good with puppies! And the fact that she is fine with dogs coming in the home is pretty good but again no leashes.

So your actually teaching her that she should be "free" to meet and greet every dog she sees. If she is fine with dogs coming over?? I'm impressed but I would let it go at that, myself and stop with the meeting and greetings and the Dog Park encounters with unknown dogs. One bad encounter can send things spirally out of control. 

But I'm pretty hard core "anal" my dogs have "never" been attacked/touched by a dog I do not know. And my GSD has met a few strangers on walks and has had no issues with them. 

I got a funny look on a walk the other day when a guy was walking his "Poodles" one on a freaking flexie! The off leash one came across the street to approach "Rocky??" Not in an aggressive manner granted but I did not know the dog. 

I stood in front of "Rocky" and we waited calmly, for that dog and owner to move on! The guy stood there saying something?? While a car approached with his dog in the freaking street?? Most likely he was wondering what "my" deal was?? Finally he decided to call his dog back and moved on as did we. 

I don't discriminate regardless of "size or breed" no dog gets near mine without going through me. It's just how "we" roll and I "advise" others to do the same.

Breaking up "dog on the street encounters" gone wrong, is not a lot of fun ... I would assume?? 

At any rate, I'm happy the intro is going well for you. And yes "Boxer's" are a rowdy bunch lots of hopping, barking, spinning and chasing! 

I have only seen one Boxer out of many that you would not want to meet under uncontrolled circumstances!! I was stunned, she was in the house and the owners brought her out, on leash and behind a fence so I could see her!

She did not make a sound but she stared at "Rocky" like he was raw meat!

Not a look I've ever seen on a Boxer and I have seen a lot of them. (Boxer Rescue) I guess that Boxer missed out on her allocation of the "Goofy Gene??"


----------



## emrippa (Feb 26, 2016)

I had always assumed that if she met and mingled with other dogs then she would learn to play properly and be friendly witht them. Never had a problem until now. You are right in assuming that she always was free to meet other dogs when they are at the park or when we walk past one in the street. Now it's different. She doesn't have that freedom anymore because I dont know which dogs she's going to love and which ones she going to growl at. 

I see exactly where you're coming from though, re parks. I Usually go to the park with my friend and her vizsla. Bella and Hudson are so distracted rolling around with each other that they don't notice anyone else. Bella definitely picked up some bad habits at the park with strange dogs. We don't frequent the park like we once did. But in summer when the weather is good, she comes to the beach with me. She loves the water too much for me to deny her. I think I'm going to keep Chips away from the park though. I know enough people with dogs who i trust for him to socialise with.

I'm enjoying watching the two of them interact and figure each other out. Bella has put him in his place a couple of times with a warning growl and a bop to the head with her foot when he gets rowdy and jumps on her head when she's asleep. For some reason he sits there and tries to jam his feet in her mouth which she tolerates strangely well until getting up and leaving the room. But shes the first one at the bathroom door when he starts crying at night.


----------



## emrippa (Feb 26, 2016)

*update!*

Update on my situation. Chips has been a part of the family for about 3 weeks now. He is a little devil and both Bella and I have fallen in love with him. There has not been one single moment when I have been worried that Bella is going to hurt him. If anything, sometimes I feel like Chips is going to hurt her because he is constantly jumping on her and chewing on her. She has been amazing with him. She plays with him, tells him off when he's too naughty, chases him around and comforts him when he's scared of the vaccuum cleaner. 

Chips, or devil spawn as he is also known, is a funny, mischievous, clever, affectionate little dope. He is doing so well adjusting to being a part of our little unit and his training is coming along well. Watching him learning new things and discovering things is hilarious and adorable.

And Miss Belle. She has taken to her new training like a duck to water. I am actually surprised at how well she is adjusting. I initially felt so bad, taking away all of her freedom when we're out, I was worried she was going to start hating going for a walk. But just the ooposite. She is being so great. And being mentally stimulated on our walks is tiring her out just as much as letting her run around chasing rabbits did. We haven't had any problems with aggression since I started working with her on it and I know that things are only going to get better, with every walk and every bit of work we put in. It really just proves to me that dogs thrive with strict rules and discipline and I can see her starting to look to me for the appropriate behaviour when we see another dog. I said starting to. She's obviously not perfect, but she is doing really well. I'm no longer worried that she is going to go bananas when we're out because I know I can control it.

So, big thank you to Chip18 for all of your valuable and fantastic advice and tips. I read everything you put up and took so much of it on board.

And to all the negative people who had crap, unhelpful advice and even told me to get rid of the puppy and made me feel like a s**t dog owner when I know I'm not.... thank you to you as well. The drive to prove you wrong was extremely motivating. So, thanks!


----------



## emrippa (Feb 26, 2016)

llombardo said:


> First get her evaluated to determine if it's aggression. Since it seems to be when she is onleash, my guess is leash reactivity(which could be just frustration), but you won't know for sure until a trainer looks at her. My male was way worse then what your explaining on walks, it was quite embarassing. Once I had him evaluated and knew it wasn't aggression the training became easier to do. I worked with him about 4 months to get things right. At the 3 month mark I brought home a golden retriever puppy. I was concerned it would be an issue, but it wasn't at all. The male GSD completely took the golden under his wing, adores him. No bad behaviors were ever transferred and almost 3 yrs later they are happy well adjusted dogs.


Also, thank you for this advice as well. I did get a trainer in to look at her and he worked miracles with her. He said it's all justa training issue because her dominance can be controlled pretty easily with the right techniques. Working on it!!!


----------

